
Id0-rsa.pub crypto coding contest this Saturday (6/18/2016). $100 Prize - id0
https://id0-rsa.pub/contest/
======
id0
To join the contest use the access code "chi-squared tests are my friend".
Winner will receive a MASSIVE $100 prize (okay not massive but hopefully
enough to make it interesting haha).

